# Cleaning Your Beer Glasses



## Batz (26/9/04)

I know this subject has been done to death , but

I heard this on ABC radio the other day , I personally have never heard it before , I tried it and it works a treat

Wash you glasses in water with a bit of bi-carb soda disolved in it
Now rinse in clean water with a dash of vinegar in it
rinse under a running tap and let them air dry

Don't knock it till you try it

Batz


----------



## nonicman (27/9/04)

Thanks Batz, thats how our glasses will be treated from now on, works well.


----------



## J.W.B (27/9/04)

Ive been using this method for about 18 months now....works well..
Also my other half has been using vinegar in the dish washer for a rinse aid for ages....its cheaper than "Rinse Aid" and works better

Every 6 months or so I soak all my glasses in a weak caustic solution over night.....you can make the best beer in Australia but a dirty glass will kill it

Cheers

JWB :chug:


----------



## deebee (27/9/04)

Vinegar top stuff. We also use it as rinse aid in dishawasher. Cheap white vinegar in 2l bottle.

Scrubbing with bicarb and rinsing with vinegar is also a good all-round cleaner. Great on cutting boards.


----------



## johnno (27/9/04)

Am I missing something here? 
Since when was using normal dishwashing detergent followed by a good rinse a problem?
Thats all I ever do and the glasses are spot on every time.

cheers


----------



## Batz (27/9/04)

Oh Johnno !  

Detergent !  

Wash your mouth out with bicarb of soda !

Then rinse with vinegar !

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pint of lager (27/9/04)

I'm with Johno, the glasses go through the washing up first, washed in hot detergent, rinsed thoroughly in hot water then air dried. Sparkling clean. You can hold them up to the light and watch them glisten.

Never had a problem pouring a beer. Except if it is an older overcarbonated brew which throws a huge head. Then I rinse the glass in water prior to pouring to settle the head down.


----------



## nonicman (27/9/04)

> Since when was using normal dishwashing detergent followed by a good rinse a problem?



dishwashing detergent leaves a film on the glass (can't recall the details off hand), this film effects the ability of the head to stick to the glass. My beers often need all the help they can get


----------



## nonicman (27/9/04)

Did a quick google,



> Now to Mr. Shannon's second point, on cleanliness. The phrase "beer clean" refers to cleanliness of the glassware not the beer. It means the glass is clean enough to hold a beer. This might not be as simple as it sounds.
> 
> Soap residue, food, grease from lipstick or lip balm, dust -- any of these can be present on an improperly cleaned glass and affect the enjoyment of your beer. In fact any of these will break up the head and flatten your beer quickly.
> 
> ...


http://www.vehiculepress.com/salut/questionarchive2.html


----------



## Kai (27/9/04)

If rinsed properly there shouldn't be any detergent left on the glass. Never tried the bicarb vinegar method as I'm fine with the ordinary way.


----------



## JasonY (27/9/04)

I know this is a cardinal sin but mine go through the dishwasher and then into the freezer (somethimes I rinse) ... I am sure this impacts head retention but I just find it so easy (lazy bastard)  if I am trying to show off the beer I would clean them properly ...


----------



## Batz (27/9/04)

I knew this would get interesting
Can I suggest that members wash a glass bi-carb and vinegar
And one how you nomally do it
Then pour two beers , good excuse to have two beers in front of you


----------



## timmy (27/9/04)

I've always used the vinegar trick. I usually get loving spouse to soak glasses in sink with a dash of white vinegar then rinse in hot water.


----------



## JasonY (27/9/04)

Ok well I put my scientific hat on and washed my glass as per the above method before filling for pint #2 for the night. Head retention and lacing is much better as I would hope. No doubt that this is a good way to keep the glasses. 

As most of mine sit in the freezer for a while before use I wonder if the benefits wear off after time? I may use this as a second clean method after they come out of the dishwasher and I am looking to pour some beers with the best possible presentation.


----------



## Kai (27/9/04)

JasonY.. I think the benefits are that it is more efficient at removing the residue oils... the benefits aren't going to wear off in time, not unless you store your glasses in grease so they don't rust.


----------



## bradmcm (27/9/04)

I use the method I read about in Wheeler's "Homebrewing".
I use washing soda (sodium carbonate) followed by a hot water rinse.

Works wonders.


----------



## JasonY (27/9/04)

Kai said:


> JasonY.. I think the benefits are that it is more efficient at removing the residue oils...


 Yep gathered that, just not sure I can be bothered getting too hung up on cleaning glasses. I know this makes quite a difference to the head retention & presentation of the beer but I find I forget to clean them and they end up in the dishwasher by natural attrition 

The beer still tastes good and that is the main thing  I do like this way though as I can see the grease etc being nicely cleaned out! never a rusty glass at my place


----------



## deebee (28/9/04)

JasonY,

Enjoying your trip?


----------



## JasonY (28/9/04)

Yep its all over  beer in france was nothing special, got to try a few real ales in london, when I can remember their names I will post my thoughts. Was a shame to miss the Perth gathering.


----------



## TidalPete (14/8/05)

Batz said:


> Wash you glasses in water with a bit of bi-carb soda disolved in it
> Now rinse in clean water with a dash of vinegar in it
> rinse under a running tap and let them air dry
> 
> ...



For better or for worse I have been sucked into this thread. All my glasses are normally tossed into the dishwasher by the *missus *(I am too old for that "Politically Correct" bullshit) & must say that they have always seemed clean to me. Having said that, I am always ready to accept change & will instruct the missus to have a go at Batz's glass cleaning instructions. :beerbang: If she won't do it, then I will have to live without it.  Don't tell me I'm a lazy sod, Pleeeeze. h34r: 

:beer:


----------



## Darren (14/8/05)

I say don't buy the myth,
All my glasses go through the dishwasher with the rest of the dishes
If you are making all-grain beer you should have NO problems with head retention. 
If you do you should look for other problems with your procedure.
cheers
Darren


----------



## muga (14/8/05)

I just know that I have exactly the same glasses and one has been washed with a cleaning agent and the other has not. The one thats been washed with a cleaning agent gives a poor quality head and you can see very few bubbles going from the base up while the other gives a perfect head and the amount of bubles going from base up is just insane. Could sit a beer overnight and it would probably still have a head on it in the morning.

I only just bought the glasses and I would like to look after them and make sure they get cleaned properly all the time.. I know that I'll be keeping my glasses away from cleaning agents for the long run.


----------



## Batz (15/8/05)

Darren said:


> I say don't buy the myth,
> All my glasses go through the dishwasher with the rest of the dishes
> If you are making all-grain beer you should have NO problems with head retention.
> If you do you should look for other problems with your procedure.
> ...




I believe if you spend time crafting a beer , cleaning and sanitizing all your equipment.....care from start too finish.
Well it's not much effort to then serve your beer as it should be..in a decent glass. :beer: 

But as I said before each to his own

Batz


----------



## KoNG (15/8/05)

Batz said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > I say don't buy the myth,
> ...



Agreed.. its not that much effort and makes a big difference. i usually rinse my daily drinking glass in a vinegar sol'n then the bicrab sol'n and then hot water..once a week, the rest of the week is a hot water rinse when finished with. the difference in a weeks use is amazing. Now i think of it, maybe its worth sorting a couple of spray bottles with sol'n already made up.
spray - rinse
spray - rinse
rinse
pour 
DRINK


----------



## Darren (15/8/05)

I find my beers have too much foam so it isn't a problem for me to lose a bit of head.


----------



## PostModern (15/8/05)

The bulk of dishwashing "detergent" is actually caustic soda. Using a dishwasher with a pure soda detergent and vinegar in the rinse aid should be just as good as manually washing with bicarbonate of soda followed by a vinegar rinse, shouldn't it?

I was always under the impression that the blue rinse aids had a component that coated the glasses?


----------



## PeterS (15/8/05)

[/quote]

I believe if you spend time crafting a beer , cleaning and sanitizing all your equipment.....care from start too finish.
Well it's not much effort to then serve your beer as it should be..in a decent glass. :beer: 

But as I said before each to his own


[/quote]

Agreed.. its not that much effort and makes a big difference. i usually rinse my daily drinking glass in a vinegar sol'n then the bicrab sol'n and then hot water..once a week, the rest of the week is a hot water rinse when finished with. the difference in a weeks use is amazing. Now i think of it, maybe its worth sorting a couple of spray bottles with sol'n already made up.
spray - rinse
spray - rinse
rinse
pour 
DRINK
[post="71869"][/post]​[/quote]
I already have two plastic buckets rweady with about two litres of a mixture of Barcarbonate and water in one and a mixture of vinegar in the other. After use, I just rinse in hot water, dip and swirl in both bockets and rinse with cold water. Excellent results with a nice lasing on my glass most of the time...Change the solutions about once a week...

:chug: 
PeterS....


----------



## Airgead (15/8/05)

Folks

Can't resist throwing my 2c in...

Many years ago I did work experience at the CSIRO. I spent 2 weeks washing laboratory glassware. They were doing research into lipids (fats) in eggs and fat residue (and the removal thereof) was an important issue. They taught me the lab approved method of washing glassware and I have used it (or a simpler version) ever since.

Step 1 - wash the glassware in HOT (as hot as you can stand then hotter than that) water with a very small amount of normal detergent. Small is important - it only takes a tiny amount to lift grease and too much will coat the glass in a thick detergent film.

Step 2 - Rinse in hot water. This washes away any fat residue. Don't use cold as it will set the fats again.

Step 3 - Rinse in cold water to remove the detergent film. 

Step 4 - Test. this is the key step. Run some cold water round the glass so that the surface is covered. Turn upside down. Observe carefuly. The water should form a sheet that thins without beading until there isn't enough water left to form a sheet when it will break up. This should take a few seconds. If the water beads, there is detergent or grease left on the glass. Return to step 1.

Step 5 - This (and step 6) is the bit I omit but I will include it for completeness. Rinse with distilled/De-mineralised water to remove any minerals that will upset the HPLC equipment.

Step 6 - rinse with microfiltered (2 passes through a micropore membrane column filter) water to further remove contaminants.

Dishwashers do step 1 and 2 quite well. They use a caustic detergent that is good at breaking down grease and use water way hotter than you or I could stand. They don't do step 3 though so they can leave a detergent film behind (not even thinking about rinse aids here).

Probably more like 10c than 2 but there it is.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Murray (15/8/05)

I must admit that my glasses are just washed in detergent and rinsed. I don't have any problems with head formation or retention. I'm sure washing them as people suggest would yield improvements, but that improvement isn't worth the change (ie washing the glasses myself)


----------



## johnno (15/8/05)

Sounds like its going to take as long as an AG brew to clean those glasses.
I still say Morning Fresh and a good rinse is as good as anything.

johnno


----------



## PostModern (15/8/05)

Airgead said:


> Dishwashers do step 1 and 2 quite well. They use a caustic detergent that is good at breaking down grease and use water way hotter than you or I could stand. They don't do step 3 though so they can leave a detergent film behind (not even thinking about rinse aids here).
> [post="71894"][/post]​




Dave,

In your opinion, is a cold water rinse after the drying cycle in a dishwasher too late to remove any detergent film? ie, is the film "baked on" by the drying cycle to the extent that a thorough cold water rinse won't remove it?

Cheers,
PoMo


----------



## Batz (15/8/05)

Darren said:


> I find my beers have too much foam so it isn't a problem for me to lose a bit of head.
> [post="71871"][/post]​




OK 
I get the picture :lol: 

Well I just chuck my used glasses on the compost heap , when I pour a beer I grab one (dirt,compost and all) Pours a perfect beer with wonderful head !
Just because my beers are so good ! :lol: :lol: 
Batz h34r:


----------



## Airgead (15/8/05)

PostModern said:


> Dave,
> 
> In your opinion, is a cold water rinse after the drying cycle in a dishwasher too late to remove any detergent film? ie, is the film "baked on" by the drying cycle to the extent that a thorough cold water rinse won't remove it?
> 
> ...



PoMo

I suspect that the drying cycle would set any residue onto the glass. If my memory serves me correctky, the rinse aid is supposed to remove the detergent residue before the drying. At least that was the older rinse aids. Modern rinse aids apparently have all sorts of stuff in them that is supposed to do stuff to your stuff and make your stuff look cleaner (like the optical brighteners in your washing powder). Perhaps as some have suggested a plain vinegar rinse aid would work. Though you would want to be sure that your detergent was caustic based. I seem to recall somewhere that some are acid based and an acidic rinse aid may not be the best thing.

If I recall correctly, commercial dishwashers are hot (REALLY hot) water only - no detergent.

Cherers
Dave


----------



## mje1980 (15/8/05)

I rinse mine in hot water then drain. However, when they get a bit dirty lookin, i use the tiniest drop of normal dishwashing detergent, then rinse out with very hot water 2 or 3 times. Works fine, no problems. Dead easy, no special equipment, nothing. I have noticed however, that certain glasses hold a better head than others, dunno why, but, some of em do, and some of em dont, regardless of how they are cleaned.


----------



## Darren (15/8/05)

Batz said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > I find my beers have too much foam so it isn't a problem for me to lose a bit of head.
> ...



Batz,
The amount of glasses I use in one night I could never keep up with your cleaning schedule. For some reason I always end up losing my glass somewhere. 
Back in my kit days I did have head problems and clean glasses did cure that.
Nowdays I don't notice any problems with head.
Are you step-mashing your malts or using too much Whirlflock/Copperfloc?
cheers
Darren


----------



## Batz (15/8/05)

Darren said:


> Batz said:
> 
> 
> > Darren said:
> ...




Cheers Darren,
Please note the little smile faces in my post

Batz


----------



## Darren (15/8/05)

Batz,
The amount of glasses I use in one night I could never keep up with your cleaning schedule. For some reason I always end up losing my glass somewhere. 
Back in my kit days I did have head problems and clean glasses did cure that.
Nowdays I don't notice any problems with head.
Are you step-mashing your malts or using too much Whirlflock/Copperfloc?
cheers
Darren
[post="71953"][/post]​[/quote]


Cheers Darren,
Please note the little smile faces in my post

Batz
[post="71961"][/post]​[/quote]

No worries Batz, I have thick skin anyhow. Just trying to help
:beer:


----------



## Kramer (16/8/05)

mje1980 said:


> I rinse mine in hot water then drain. However, when they get a bit dirty lookin, i use the tiniest drop of normal dishwashing detergent, then rinse out with very hot water 2 or 3 times. Works fine, no problems. Dead easy, no special equipment, nothing. I have noticed however, that certain glasses hold a better head than others, dunno why, but, some of em do, and some of em dont, regardless of how they are cleaned.
> [post="71940"][/post]​



I have heard that, An old fella once told me that in the old days (before health and safety regs) that he would go through a few glasses in a pub till he got a good one that held the head nice and thats the one he would have all night. He said it was a common practice.

Kramer


----------



## TidalPete (16/8/05)

My life is getting short enough now without all this hassle of washing glasses in the correct manner. As I have said before, the missus tosses them into the dishwasher & they seem to be ok. If I cannot train her to follow the above procedures, then I have lost nothing. I (almost) always seem to get a good head anyway. (on my beers that is). h34r: 


:beer:


----------



## mredgy (28/12/06)

I'm pretty lazy, so I reckon I'm gunna try normal dishwashing, but after it is unpacked, I'll rinse the beer glasses in very hot water with white vinegar. I reckon that has to work....well good enough for me anyway...


----------



## sah (28/12/06)

mredgy said:


> I'm pretty lazy, so I reckon I'm gunna try normal dishwashing, but after it is unpacked, I'll rinse the beer glasses in very hot water with white vinegar. I reckon that has to work....well good enough for me anyway...



Hi mredgy,

I've give you a few weeks to a month to lazy up more. If you've got a good dishwasher that rinses well (rinse aid). You'll not have a problem.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## mredgy (28/12/06)

already lazied up.... :beerbang: 

Just noticed the rinseaid was empty...so refilled with white vinegar. I'll see how that goes.


----------

